
Damien Katz: CouchDB Catchup - iamelgringo
http://damienkatz.net/2008/01/couchdb_catchup_1.html
======
bayareaguy
I found the Jaql link in his article interesting

<http://www.jaql.org/jaql-overview.html>

It looks a lot like FLWOR for JSON.

It's too bad the JSON examples they cite there don't conform to
<http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc4627.txt> which requires member names to be
strings with quotation marks.

------
rms
I wonder where CouchDB would be if he would have gotten into YC...

~~~
fleaflicker
has yc funded any open source projects?

~~~
rms
I don't remember if CouchDB was open source when Damien Katz got a YC
interview. He posted about his experience further back on his blog, if you
want to read. PG told him he was a Woz and he needed a Jobs.

But to my knowledge, no, they have funded any open source projects.

